# Levsin/Librax - need tips on when to take



## rockingirl

I was just prescribed Levsin pills for my IBS-D. The bottle says take 2-3 times a day as needed, but basically my stomach acts up in the morning and has usually chilled out by the afternoon. My biggest concern with IBS is the morning commute. I just have the regular generic pill form. How long does it take for it to kick in? Like I'm just trying to figure out how to time it so that I can go to the bathroom in the morning but then not have to worry about D while driving. Any tips?And how long do you space out taking it?


----------



## 18438

I would be careful because librax is not only an ibs pill but it also contains benzodiazapines. Not only are they addictive but they will make you spacey. You may want to try taking one on a day you dont have to work to see how it makes you feel, as I wouldnt normally recommend driving while taking them. I had some prescribed to me months ago but have yet to try it just for the benezo effects. You may want to try calcium or taking a small dose of immodium in the morning.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Generally with antispasmodics they tend to kick in about 20-30 minutes.So taking one when you get up may help with the morning stuff, then you could take another later. It shouldn't stop the morning BM but you might play with the timing to see how it works for you.For people that tend to have problems after meals usually they recommend taking them 20-30 minutes before a meal.Levsin doesn't have any sedative added to it. The amount in librax tends to be minimal, but it would be wise to test it out when you don't have to go anywhere to see how it effects you.K.


----------



## rockingirl

Thanks for the info! I'm not sure if my stomach likes Levsin though







For the last two days I've tested it out, and today after I took it my stomach started cramping and churning like D was coming. I haven't had it yet, but I canceled my plans today because I just don't feel right :/ Booo. But I don't know how to tell if this is just what my stomach was going to do today anyway or if the Levsin made it angry.


----------



## 18438

The amount of benzo in librax is 5mg which is a typical dosage for benzos, so still has the chance to be sedating and addicting.


----------



## thickthighs

i take levsin and the first couple days were rocky for me..on day one i had gas and on day 2 i had intergestion..but it clamed down and im good now..it just makes me a little forgetful..or maybe oldtimers is settimg in


----------



## code9

Librax contains Librium, a long acting benzo, much like Valium. Both of which are valued because they are some of the least addictive benzos. People who are addicted to opiates or xanax are often given long acting benzos to help with withdrawal. I took librax for years, and never had a problem with it. The addiction potential is only there if you up your dose without your doctor's consent. Addiction is a behavior, not a function of medication.


----------



## Arno

Hi all.Ihave also used Librax but my GP told me to use take one before I go to sleep and it work.My problem was waking up in the morning and driving to works when I had major stomach aches and I then had to rush to the nearest petrol station.That was if I made it.It went on like this for about 1 and a half years abd then my GP told me about Librax Very good but I stopped using it now for about 1 year and I'm feeling better the se days.Yesterday I bought a new product on the marker called gastro choice IBS and I started to take this yesterday morning and I took one last night.I must say that I'm already feeling better his morning.I will continue with the Product and see the results.


----------

